
Startups like Uber decimated taxi companies. Rental cars are next - sikim
https://qz.com/1253717/turo-is-doing-to-rental-car-companies-what-uber-did-to-taxis-and-theyre-scared/
======
sharemywin
wonder if they've made any deals with insurance companies.

